# Legit ninja turtle costume?



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

i found a couple forums when i searched "where can i get a foam latex ninja turtle costume" in google. Looks like alot of ppl make their own.... if you find a place let me know cause i want one!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 25, 2010)

you know. i've Always wanted to make a ninja turtle suit but never had an excuse to.. lol

I'm not sure where that one came from in the video. i'm gonna assume its a custom job as theres little padding around the forearms. and of course the huge slit down the back of the mask.

I'd wouldn't recommend foam latex as it has a shelf life, but there are other methods/materials.



Damn.. am thinking of making one now.. lol


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

This doesn't help much, but i see them on ebay every once and a while. The last one i saw sold for about $5000.


----------

